# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  تحديث ملفات التورنادو Hwk ini 08/06/2013

## bodr41

*تحديث ملفات التورنادو Hwk ini  08/06/2013  ATTACHED IS THE LATEST INI FOR HWK USERS. NEW LANGUAGE DESCRIPTION FOR THE FOLLOWING MODELs ADDED:  ملف ini لمستخدمي التورنادو (hwk) ايضافة جديدة للغة بالاضافة الى موديل *  *Rm-911 nokia asha 310*  *الموديلات الجديدة*
Rm-929 nokia asha 210
rm-928 nokia asha 210
rm-926 nokia asha 210
rm-825 nokia asha 210
rm-924 nokia asha 210
rm-917 nokia lumia 521
rm-914 nokia lumia 520
rm-913 nokia lumia 520t
rm-908 nokia 105
rm-902 nokia asha 501
rm-900 nokia asha 501
rm-899 nokia asha 501
rm-893 nokia lumia 925.1
rm-892 nokia lumia 925
rm-887 nokia lumia 720t
rm-885 nokia lumia 720
rm-878 nokia lumia 810
rm-867 nokia lumia 920t
rm-860 nokia lumia 928
rm-849 nokia lumia 610.nfc
rm-846 nokia lumia 620
rm-826 nokia lumia 820
rm-822 nokia lumia 920
rm-820 nokia lumia 920   *يمكن اضافة الملف في هدا المسار
 x :\ Program Files \ Nokia \ Phoenix
او من هدا المسار
 x : \ Program Files \ SarasSoft \ UFS \ 
UFS_DCT x BB5 * 
bodr41   *NOTE:  This file adds updated language file info for the models listed, it does NOT add new models to the DCTxBB5 list.* ملاحظة هامة* : هنا التحديث لا يضيف موديلات جديدة وانما فقط يضيف ملفات اللغة الخاصة بهده الموديلات.*

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## tbenmila

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## bermati

merciiiiiiiii

----------


## abdelbassir

مشكورين على المجهود

----------


## horo

مشكور جهودكم المبذولة

----------


## channel4link

thankxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## samiufs

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## oubaz1970

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## عادل ابوعمر

لكم كل الشكر والتقدير على هذه الطيبة وجزاكم الله كل خير 
وتسقط العلمانية القتلة بدم بارد يقتلون البشر

----------


## saraab

شكرن علي البرنامج بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## magoelheref

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## ستارالعراق

مشكوررحم الله والديك

----------


## المتخصص

مشكووووووووور يا اخى

----------


## alamer2007

لكم جزيل الشكر

----------

